# Who hunts on Thanksgiving??



## michaelhunt (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been going rabbit hunting on Thanksgiving Day for the last 45 years. Started out going with my Dad when I was 10 and can only recall missing one day due to freezing rain and snow...it was so bad we couldn't even get to my Grandmas for Thanksgiving Dinner.
Just wondering who else go's hunting on Turkey day and for what do they hunt?


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Used to go for rabbit pheasant every Thanksgiving until a buddy of mine took me to Beach City for pheasant, Ididn't hunt that day looked too dangerous. That broke my consecutive streak of 35 years now I rarely hunt last ten years.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I try to hunt every thanksgiving morning. Usually pheasant hunt Berlin or West Branch. Might sit with my bow this year because no deer has donated it's body to my groceries yet. We shall see


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Used to Rabbit hunt till a few years ago. kinda got out of the routine. Hoping to start it up again this year though


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Have been going for rabbit since around 1960. Always used to be a big family hunt before turkey and football in the afternoon. My grand father, dad, 3 uncles and 2 cousins. Now days it's just me and my son if he has time.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My sons, nephew, & I go hunting every turkey day after letting the meal settle for an hour or so. We go after pheasants & rabbits ......... gotta work up an appetite for left overs !!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

going to try to do this after several years off.son and his family are coming home on leave for a few days and this will be the first time we hunted together in 10 years.grandson is finally old enough to tag along and may even let him shoot at a setting rabbit if givien the chance.turned some pheasants loose earlier this year for this and they are still around.may try for a couple of these.can't wait.


----------



## asayers (Jul 16, 2011)

Right there with ya Huntinbull. Still deerless. I will more than likely be out somewhere at first light Thanksgiving morning, X-Bow in hand. Take advantage of the time off work. According to weather channel looking to a nice day at least.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Been rabbit hunting on Thanksgiving morning since I was 10, but turned to fishing on Thanksgiving morning for a few years. But now I am back into it and have been going for the last few years again. Always a good time.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Will be up in the stand with my bowtech lookin for a 140+ buck
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I mostly hunt for a fork and knife then scout for the recliner...


----------

